# What do you struggle with the most when building for muscle mass?



## Stayfitbug (Aug 6, 2009)

Everyone's will be different. Mine is building leg muscles... as i am 6'2 and all legs. but what is yours, and how have you tried to solve that pain point as of now.


----------



## MaKaVeLi (Aug 12, 2008)

Chest, arms are my strong point.


----------



## Stayfitbug (Aug 6, 2009)

MaKaVeLi said:


> Chest, arms are my strong point.


I can see that from the bicep  . But what do you struggle with?


----------



## robisco11 (Dec 8, 2007)

everything.


----------



## Stayfitbug (Aug 6, 2009)

robisco11 said:


> everything.


Come on Rob.. get specific  . the Bug would love to help


----------



## robisco11 (Dec 8, 2007)

shoulders for me, without a doubt.


----------



## Mr G (Mar 23, 2009)

I don't really struggle with lifting, but growing... And it's my chest (not that I've got a chest). I'd give up a ball for a chest at this moment in time.


----------



## Stayfitbug (Aug 6, 2009)

Mr G said:


> I don't really struggle with lifting, but growing... And it's my chest (not that I've got a chest). I'd give up a ball for a chest at this moment in time.


Incline bench press? Moderate speed but explosive lifting? if not doing so already..


----------



## Gee-bol (Jul 2, 2009)

im 6.5 so my legs are a nitemare also...but side delts really tick me off lol


----------



## Khaos1436114653 (Aug 28, 2009)

calves, i'm black nuff said (high insertions)


----------



## Mr G (Mar 23, 2009)

Stayfitbug said:


> Incline bench press? Moderate speed but explosive lifting? if not doing so already..


I split my chest over three weeks... (following advice I was given).

Week 1

Incline press

Incline flyes

Flat press

Flat flyes

Week 2

Flat press

Flat flyes

Decline press

Decline flyes

Week 3

Decline press

Decline flyes

Incline press

Incline flyes

I do 4 working sets on each as well. I always feel pumped, and I'm always sore for at least a couple of days afterwards. I alternate between dumbbells, the bar, hammer cages, cables, pec dec. So I'm trying to get a lot of variation, but to no avail.

Anyone want to swap their chest for one of my plums?


----------



## myles (Sep 27, 2006)

Mr G said:


> I don't really struggle with lifting, but growing... And it's my chest (not that I've got a chest). I'd give up a ball for a chest at this moment in time.


Hey Mr G, that sounds just like me!


----------



## Khaos1436114653 (Aug 28, 2009)

Mr G said:


> I don't really struggle with lifting, but growing... And it's my chest (not that I've got a chest). I'd give up a ball for a chest at this moment in time.


careful what you wish for:lol:, do inclines first in your chest session(your chest will grow, but you can't regrow a new ball) :thumb:


----------



## Stayfitbug (Aug 6, 2009)

Mr G said:


> I split my chest over three weeks... (following advice I was given).
> 
> Week 1
> 
> ...


What about the diet?


----------



## gym rat (Jul 10, 2007)

arms for me, the rest of my body grows very well but bloody arms are that long i look fooking stupid


----------



## Random181 (Oct 4, 2009)

Personally the harder it is to stretch the muscle the harder it is to make grow. Biceps are my hardest muscle to make grow- tris grow beatifully but it just aint happening with bis...


----------



## DEJ (Mar 11, 2007)

Chest always been an annoying muscle for me, strength and size.Everything else i'm happy with


----------



## Peter V (May 27, 2009)

Keeping a clean bulk from becoming dirty is always the hardest part of growing for me.


----------



## Guest (Oct 4, 2009)

Legs for me, they are like match sticks!

Everything else seems to be coming on well but my legs, they just don't seem to ever change.


----------



## BillC (Jun 11, 2009)

Chest for me always has been. Abs too but thats just the fat tummy lol. Shoulders ok, arms bigish but not defined, back I just think about and it grows. Legs, most would think they're rubbish but I know how scrawny they were so I am happy with them, especially as I've had a torn calf. It's just chest, took some pics the other day and I can't tell that I go to the gym from the front, and my 12 year old gyno is still there, shocking moobs.


----------



## fcasey (Aug 30, 2008)

not getting fat!!!!


----------



## Tasty (Aug 28, 2007)

I'm 6'2 but my legs pack muscle on like nobodys business, it's arms for me!


----------



## Jux (Jul 23, 2008)

Deffo hams and shoulders for me. Calves are probably my strong point, shame no-one ever sees them lol.


----------



## chucknorris666 (Jul 20, 2009)

my forarms for me they just dont seem to grow !!


----------



## Bulkamania (Feb 16, 2009)

Biceps, ****ing ignorant little bastards never seem to grow :lol:

As apposed to the muscle I struggle with, my traps seem to be coming on very nicely. They're the one thing that really stands out for me


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

my triceps, they used to just grow and grow but then now they wont grow anymore!

but my legs, i just think about squats and they grow a inch!


----------



## SK-XO (Aug 6, 2009)

Tbh strong points are everything bar Lats and abs. Lats for me are a pain in the @rse to built up width etc, and abs are a pest but my fault for never working them in the past.


----------



## jonnyb (Sep 16, 2009)

I really struggle with my Biceps, find it hard to target them, even when using concetration curls and similar moves. Also upper chest is a pain in the arsse to hit for me.


----------



## Stayfitbug (Aug 6, 2009)

jonnyb said:


> I really struggle with my Biceps, find it hard to target them, even when using concetration curls and similar moves. Also upper chest is a pain in the arsse to hit for me.


Same as me Jonny. I have to fight for upper chest for sure. Pain!


----------



## Squirrel (Jun 7, 2009)

fcasey said:


> not getting fat!!!!


Oh so true....Happy with overall gains but struggle to gain weight without gaining additional body fat, all part of getting old I suppose!


----------



## leonface (May 10, 2009)

biceps for me, they just don't want to grow, triceps are starting to come along more, but the biceps just won't grow! i've tried pretty much everything, they just look like nothing in comparison to the rest of me nowadays


----------



## Stayfitbug (Aug 6, 2009)

leonface said:


> biceps for me, they just don't want to grow, triceps are starting to come along more, but the biceps just won't grow! i've tried pretty much everything, they just look like nothing in comparison to the rest of me nowadays


Compound exercises or chin ups with a dipping belt?


----------



## pea head (May 28, 2008)

As for the original question....people interfering when you are trying to train and stay focused.


----------



## H22civic (Oct 6, 2009)

Arms are my sticking point. Everything else seems to grow easily but arms take some real focused training to get anywhere for me.  ****es me off because the guy who i train with only has to look at a dumbell and it adds an inch to his arms. Aw well, thats genetics for ya.


----------



## D_MMA (Aug 21, 2008)

Chest for me.

Legs, shoulders, arms, back all go masive when bulking, chest always seems to lack behind, but will kno more when i cut bf%


----------



## Chris4Pez1436114538 (Sep 3, 2007)

I struggle keeping my body fat down but at the same time making my arms bigger!!!!

My legs without blowing my own hord as everyone has to have a good point on their body are awsome i have hardly if any fat on them you can always see the quads and glutes and i have enourmous and defined calf muscles and my legs always seem to blow up and gain gain muscle in the blink of an eye but like i said my arms always look scrawny (to me anyway lol)


----------



## naz786 (Apr 2, 2009)

I need to concentrate more on my Biceps as they are my weak body part, just dont seem to grow, plus for some strange reason dont look forward to training them, everything else is coming on nicely

specially chest/lats/shoulders


----------



## bizzlewood (Dec 16, 2007)

Khaos said:
 

> calves, i'm black nuff said (high insertions)


lol very true


----------



## Bonzer (Nov 26, 2010)

My Chest and Hams have been my troubled spots


----------



## Andy Dee (Jun 1, 2008)

Chest lol, my arms and shoulders grow over the rest of my body.


----------



## vlb (Oct 20, 2008)

traps is my weak point....it used to be my lats but 500mg test a week has made them sprout


----------



## dazsmith69 (Oct 29, 2009)

calves for me


----------



## D_MMA (Aug 21, 2008)

i seem different from most tall guys, im 6ft2 but my legs grow well.

chest is my downfall. big delts and arms seem to dwarf it.

it will step up tho in time (i hope haha)


----------



## Jux (Jul 23, 2008)

Chest, no training partner so can't train to failure on the bech press.


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

Lloyd DA said:


> Chest, no training partner so can't train to failure on the bech press.


so that should read legs as well, as you can't go to failure on squats:confused1:

Also back as Deads is another where failure is dangerous

I'm trying to make the point that failure isn't necessary imo, in fact, it does, *imo*,

if done to often, negate gains by overstressing the cns

Most weakness is down to genetics


----------



## Jux (Jul 23, 2008)

You can on sqauts, there's parallel bars you can use to catch the weight.

I only train twice a week so i can get away with failure, but never to past it more than once a month.


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

Lloyd DA said:


> You can on sqauts, there's parallel bars you can use to catch the weight.
> 
> I only train twice a week so i can get away with failure, but never to past it more than once a month.


If your talking about a cage then these can be used for pressing as well

Just set the bar to just below your chest, if fail it will catch it and roll off


----------



## Jux (Jul 23, 2008)

Nah this is the squat rack, it has the bars there. But i'd be ostricised for benching there lol!


----------



## IronFed (Dec 10, 2008)

Overall muscle gain for me... I can get significantly stronger without much noticeable size gain  oh well


----------



## Guest (Nov 7, 2009)

Shoulders. I try hitting them in all sorts of different ways: flyes, lateral raises, shoulder presses etc. but they don't change much. I'm fairly ectomorphic and they are not naturally all that wide to begin with. They get more visible in terms of striations visible, but not much bigger.


----------



## bigricky (May 25, 2008)

the thing i struggle with most wen bulking is losing my definition after a show i hate it!


----------

